# Calling all R32's!! Cars needed for Mag feature



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello fellow owners:thumbsup:

I'm currently trying to find some perfect examples for a multiple page feature on the R32 GTR.



What I need:

Track R32 GTR's - must be properly sorted in terms of susp, tyres, brakes etc and be (lots) more powerful than standard. 


Standard (ish) R32 GTR's - V-spec would be perfect. Fine so long as still running standard turbos, engine etc.. Ideally not too hard susp.. 



*Additional requirements!*:
Owners that are willing to come on a weekday.
Owners that will turn up or make every effort to inform me in advance of absence.
Owners that have working cars ready within the next month or two (does that count most of us out?:chuckle





The cars will be reviewed by some of the Journo's at track driver mag (venue TBC but most likely Brands Hatch).. See their details below.. 
Feature will include an R35 to compare.


Folks it'd be great if you could post a pic and brief spec of your cars if you are interested. 

Cheers all,

Sam




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



TrackDriver is brought to you by the best track writers we could find. Here's an introduction to some of them – in alphabetical order

Nigel Dean (Technical contributor)
Nigel has over 15 years experience in the electronics industry and has collected a Masters Degree in Engineering to go along with his extensive industry experience. He writes for several top line publications and brings depth and credibility to technical features for TrackDriver.

Brett Fraser (Sub editor)
Life long career in the industry and from a family who have been involved in motoring publishing for as long as many of us can remember. Brett has been there done it: Editor of the original Performance Car magazine, contributor, both as a photographer and writer for Pistonheads, EVO, Octane, Car, 911 & Porsche World, GT Purely Porsche, the list goes on.
His experience encompasses a multitude of cars tested for a multitude of top magazines, likewise his mastery of the English language is our asset as far as sub editing TrackDriver is concerned.

Mark Hales (Contributing editor)
Evo, Octane, Cars and Car Conversions, Circuit Driver
Mark Hales is a highly successful racing driver, writer and publisher
With over 30 years experience around the world as both a gentleman and professional racing driver, Hales has to his credit more than 150 race wins together with countless class victories and top three placings. A multiple national champion across several series, his international successes include a double win at the Le Mans Classic.

Hales distinguishes himself by having raced or tested almost every type of racing car ever built, ranging from NASCAR and Formula One, through to Touring Cars and rare classic machines. Some of the most prominent belong to Nick Mason’s Ten Tenths Collection, including the Ferrari GTO valued at £5,000,000 that he drove to victory at Le Mans.
Hales has established himself as a recognized writer and journalist over the past 20 years. A senior contributor to the broadsheet Daily Telegraph’s Weekend Motoring section, he also contributes to Evo magazine and Octane, for whom he is chief Track Tester. In addition, being a keen pilot himself, has been a regular contributor to Flyer magazine.
The book Into the Red which Hales wrote with Pink Floyd musician Nick Mason is a best seller and has been released as a second edition after three reprints. A third edition including new chapters on Mason's Ferrari F60 Enzo and Alfa Romeo TZ Le Mans car will be published later this year and will also include a CD with the two new cars added to the original soundtrack.
As well as explaining his circuit technique via written articles, Hales has developed the Masterclass training course and a series of How To Drive DVDs which provide drivers of every level with a little more insight into what is required to extract the maximum from themselves and their car on track.

John Hayman (Editor)
An enthusiast, a fanatic some say, about most things powered by an engine from a very early age. Motorcycles and off road karts from the age of 12 were his introduction to the internal combustion engine, soon after cars were likewise embraced with the same passion and have remained so for a further forty years.
John has enviably driven many of the worlds greatest road cars (over a decade as associate road tester on Evo magazine was a source for many), and ridden many of the worlds greatest motorcycles, that varied line up also applies to vehicles on race tracks being he has raced both.

Jane Nottage (Regular contributor)
Jane is a celebrated sports journalist and author, who specialises in unique F1 coverage. ***8232;Her experience spanning 16 years is not just varied but also impressive, with media roles such as Chief Features Writer of Formula One magazine, Editor of Season. the official Formula One Annual, Formula One correspondent on The Sunday Times. , as well as author of books such as Ferrari: The Passion and The Pain, and Eddie Irvine: Life in the Fast Lane and many others.
She’s our F1 insider reporting on what will directly effect us in terms of technology as well as venues in the not too distant future.

Stacy Vickers (Publisher)
Stacy has been lapping our circuits since the embryonic track day scene began in the early 90’s, tracking cars as diverse as AMG Mercedes, Lancia Stratos’, the original Rocket, Porsches and a multitude of Mazdas, through to a Jedi Single Seater. A keen national racer he is a multiple championship winner and has taken dozens of outright victories, plus still more class honours, in both sprint and endurance events. He still holds 13 lap records for various series across UK circuits, some of which have stood for over eight years. 

Dave Walker (Regular contributor)
Worked with cars and motorcycles since leaving school and has been writing for motoring magazines, in one form or another, for over 30 years: Technical Editor Motorcycle Mechanics magazine, Technical Editor Car Mechanics. Editor Your Car, Fast Car and Technical Editor on Cars & Car Conversions.
His goal as a writer has always been to find out about engine tuning and modifications from any available source and then pass on that information in a way that people can understand.
As an enthusiast however, and like all enthusiasts the world over, he wants to share his passion with like minded souls, and why being a true enthusiast he has been tinkering with cars in one way or another for over 50 years.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

if only the venue was closer  
i'd donate my car for the cause..... though it's probably not standard enough to be totally standard.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

How about a category for Bob's (fourtoes) car? It's got to be one of the best examples of a nut and bolt stripdown and rebuild, surely.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, that sounds fun, but don't think my R32 is up for it.
It isn't standardish, but then it isn't "track" either.

700ish bhp with suspension and brakes sorted... but it doesn't even have a roll cage.
Still have full interior, and the seat still recline.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I live close to brands and have a 32GTR that is totally stock as in as it came out of the factory inc exhaust suspension etc .

The car will be MOTd some time this month when I put the standard exhaust and wheels on.


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a Nissan Bluebird with a GTR engine, I suppose I'm invited too. :clap:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

You could try giving Ron at RK Tuning a call for a race car, he has his own insane project, not to mention Darren Blys R32 that is currently undefeated in the DMN saloons this season. I don't think there's a skyline lapping quicker in the UK at the min with some impressive 48.5second laps at brands and there's plenty in reserves!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> How about a category for Bob's (fourtoes) car? It's got to be one of the best examples of a nut and bolt stripdown and rebuild, surely.


That's 2 hnad jobs I owe you now Tazz!!!:nervous:
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well mine doesn't fall into either of those categories so can't help ... despite Brands being nearby


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Sam,

When is this happening?

Doubt my car will be ready (hopefully getting it back this weekend, mapped next month and bodywork tidied in July).

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fee will have her TA R32 GTR down at Brands at the end of June if interest


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

bit to far for me also


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

I would be up for this depending on the date.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> I live close to brands and have a 32GTR that is totally stock as in as it came out of the factory inc exhaust suspension etc .
> 
> The car will be MOTd some time this month when I put the standard exhaust and wheels on.


that sounds perfect can you give me a definite date when it'll be ready?

Mark - hey buddy.. no dates have been set yet but happy to hear you're getting your car back would be great to see it on this day! Keep me posted on your progress

Adam - its be fantastic to have fees car :thumbsup: not sure if we could get a date near TA and can't imagine shed want to make 2 trips down but if you let me know what dates she's down I'll see how available brands is. It would be a great if we could arrange the day before ta then shed have a shakedown... 

Tokaikid - car looks lovely and just what we're after.. any chance of some specs? 

Mini freak - thanks mate yeah I already have Ron + barren in mind ...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, if I have the car (no matter what state it's in) will def try and get down to Brands for this.

Cheers,


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

git-r said:


> Tokaikid - car looks lovely and just what we're after.. any chance of some specs?


car looks very tidy. seems a lot better than when it was with its previous owner:thumbsup:

I can email you a mod sheet if you want to amend and update it Steve


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Dave - I thought I recognised that car  

Ok guys was hoping for a better response than this... 

This will put a lot a value onto your car as well as having a free track day etc... 

I will leave this as an exclusive gtroc event for another day or so before making it open to anyone...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

HI Sam, 

I will be up for this if the car is ready. 

Any idea of a date yet? If it is late summer, that wil give me enough time hopefully!

Cheers,


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

git-r said:


> Ok guys was hoping for a better response than this...
> 
> This will put a lot a value onto your car as well as having a free track day etc ...



I think the problem lies that many R32 owners especially like NOCTURNAL and myself lie in between what they are asking for. Plus being a weekday makes things harder for many ...

I don't see how it will add value to a persons R32 though? Years ago the many members from the club were in a huge two issue feature for JTUNER and that added no value to anyones cars ... wear and tear maybe :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark - thanks buddy but think we'll be doing this sooner rather than later...

Speed merchant - very different feature... not a particularly helpful comment either.. 
Why have you only posted negative comments about this? 
If you have nothing useful to add then add nothing..

- for the less intelligent here is how your car could be worth more:
A review by very well known jornos on track describing how good/bad your car is. Lots of pro photos... if I was selling my car I couldn't really think of a better advert!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK Sam, but do let me know when it is and I will come and spectate if the is allowed.

Cheers,


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

git-r said:


> Speed merchant - very different feature... not a particularly helpful comment either.. Why have you only posted negative comments about this? If you have nothing useful to add then add nothing..
> 
> - for the less intelligent here is how your car could be worth more:
> A review by very well known jornos on track describing how good/bad your car is. Lots of pro photos... if I was selling my car I couldn't really think of a better advert!



Sunshine ...

First of all I was merely commenting on the part of your earlier post that I "quoted" offering you a sensible explanation as to why maybe you weren't getting a better response!? 

Secondly the last comment was a tad of humour, but this obviously escaped you as well as the chuckling smilie at the end ...

I think the idea is a very good one having taken part myself in the JTUNER article years ago as well as a few others. Its not your fault that those responsible for the article is so specific as to what they want, but at the same time don't transfer your frustration at a lack of response to me. I'm here to help, not hinder as per the role I have within this club and forum. 

However I 'will not' suffer fools either ...

If Brian can make his his fully JDM restored R32 will be a credit to the article as would Tokaikid's R32 that was formerly Daves ... even if you could only offer them those two then I think they'd be very happy


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Mine's stage 0.5 engine but coilovered i think Brian's is definately the best option of a standard car, thats as close to the factory one as you'll get.

What about Ozz at HJA and his Blue 32?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> What about Ozz at HJA and his Blue 32?


Good call :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Shame mines a 33. Id like to come and watch if its at Brands. 
Maybe ask Ron at RK? I know his car isnt ready, but he would know a few owners. Maybe PM him a link to this?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Sunshine ...
> 
> First of all I was merely commenting on the part of your earlier post that I "quoted" offering you a sensible explanation as to why maybe you weren't getting a better response!?
> 
> ...


I don't have the time or inclination to respond to this. Again not helpful comments. If you're here to help please do so. 

Back to topic please.

R32 GTR - is that the 2006 32 ?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

My GTR will be ready and will be sorted by the end of june ( and almost cetainly sooner) Weekedays are no problem and neither is Brands

But if you truly want an original spec car to test you will have to treat it as such
Thats truly sensible people to drive it who understand that it is stock (as in it still has the original brakes etc)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> OK Sam, but do let me know when it is and I will come and spectate if the is allowed.
> 
> Cheers,


Mark I certainly will


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> My GTR will be ready and will be sorted by the end of june ( and almost cetainly sooner) Weekedays are no problem and neither is Brands
> 
> But if you truly want an original spec car to test you will have to treat it as such
> Thats truly sensible people to drive it who understand that it is stock (as in it still has the original brakes etc)


Good stuff! Please can you pm me some contact details... if you need any reassurance about who would drive it please have a read through the first post.you will be in the car when they drive it and it will only be for 5 or so mins... its just for them to get a taste of how Tue standard car feels...


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

davewilkins said:


> car looks very tidy. seems a lot better than when it was with its previous owner:thumbsup:
> 
> I can email you a mod sheet if you want to amend and update it Steve


She's a testament to her last owner. 

Anything you've got Dave please Email me thanks.

Ohh and if you can lay your hands on the 4 digit alarm code that would be brilliant!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

ok so far we have Brian with his standard r32 anyonoe else serious;y intersted pm me asap...

Thanks all:thumbsup:

Sam


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just to clarify, this is an opportunity to not only discuss the difference between the R32 and the modern incarnation of the GT-R but also promote the club and what it does for those interested in track time. As a result any car/driver chosen will be done so from a list of GTROC members only


----------

